# friday morning at Clovelly



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is anybody going to fish Clovelly Friday morning?
Will it be too swell effected?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wigg,
i reckon a 2m swell from the ESE would put the ramp well and truly out of action.
I haven't had a look but that is my guess.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Wigg

looking at more like sunday - looks a bit more manageable

woppie


----------

